# Kenwood Navigation and Stereo Pictures



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

Removed.


_Modified by themacnut at 1:43 PM 2-4-2006_


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

What brand/make is the lic. frame camera?


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

That is a very nice and clean install. Kudosto the guy who did it.
How much would just the NAV /DVD head unit cost?...and how much to install just that?
Cy


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (orttauq)*

orttauq,
The Backup camera license plate frame is the Crime Stopper Plate Cam. Retails for about $225-$250. Here is their website.
http://www.crimestopper.com/ 
Jeff


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (cybulman)*

cybulman,
The Kenwood head unit is sold a couple different ways. The base model is the Kenwood DDX-7015. It retails for $1700. Here is the link.
http://www.kenwoodusa.com/prod...=2557 
It also sold as a package with Navigation as the Kenwood P-NAV7015 which includes the Kenwood DDX-7015 and the Kenwood KNA-DV4100 DVD Navigation unit. This retails for $2900. Here is the link.
http://www.kenwoodusa.com/prod...=2631 

I bought the package (Kenwood P-NAV7015) for close to $2200. Better then retail pricing can be found online and through good stereo shops. You would have to quote installation with your local stereo shop.
Jeff


----------



## Bishop (Jan 17, 2000)

Very nice indeed.
How deep does the sub enclosure go into the wheel well compartment?
Did your other speakers use the factory mounts/enclosures or are they custom as well?


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Bishop)*

Bishop,
My recollection is the box is about 9" deep at its deepest point. It was molded off the inner fenderwell then built from there.
The MB Quart speakers mounted into the stock locations with no trouble or modification to the door panel.
Jeff


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Kenwood Navigation and Stereo Pictures (themacnut)*

Very nice! I'd like to have a setup like that as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Thanks for the detailed reply...it looks really great and so clean on the dash.
Cy


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*

That is an excellent solution to the poor NAV system we are saddled with. I saw a similar one in Leweyb's car, but it's not as cleanly integrated as yours. Very nice. I'll bet the sound is awesome too. Try to make it to a rally in the east so we can see and hear it first hand.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*

mdjak,
The east is quite a drive for me. But, if you are ever in the west, let me know....
Jeff


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (themacnut)*

what about steering wheel functions.I am thinking it wont work anymore but it would be pretty cool if they were able to do this mod.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Kenwood Navigation and Stereo Pictures (themacnut)*

Best mod I've seen here yet. 
Very very nice. Great job.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Will do, Jeff,
Mark


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Devoman)*

Devoman,
As you guessed, steering wheel (Stereo) functions do not work. There are a few aftermarket kits that work with IR repeaters that can be modified to work, but for me they were not worth the effort. I have my hand on the iPod changing songs, and head unit changing stations, settings and screens all the time with no trouble.
Jeff


----------



## miked112 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Very nice...the Kenwood integrates just about perfectly & the rest of the install is very clean. I love the camera in the plate frame. A couple of questions: does that head unit have an indash CD\changer (if not, did you keep or add one) and does it display ID3 tags from your iPod?


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Yea...I am still wanting to get that stereo.I was in the past but decided to get rims instead.Probably will get it this summer though if i know i can get the steering wheel functions to work for the volume.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (miked112)*

Mike,
I had to choose between the iPod and the CD Changer. The in dash slot is a single slot CD/DVD. Once I got the iPod, I rarely play CD's as I load them on my computer and sync them to the iPod anyway. 
Currently the head unit does not display the iPod data, but there are some new adapters from Dension and other companies coming out that may add this feature and stream the information to the head unit. There are also new head units coming out that will allow you to control your iPod from the head unit. All are very cool improvements in integrating the iPod.
Jeff


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Kenwood Navigation and Stereo Pictures (themacnut)*

That is a very clean install. Congrats and thanks for sharing. Very nice!


----------



## Green-within-"V" (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Kenwood Navigation and Stereo Pictures (themacnut)*

nice install, What size are your rims and tires? If you don't mind how much did the rims and tires cost you?


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Jeff,
This may be a stupid question but can the Kenwood combo head unit you installed be operated with the factory audio setup w/o requiring additional gear like amps/speakers? In other words, could I just have the same head unit installed and run it on the existing speakers?


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

WOW! Hands down the best/cleanest install I've seen here. Im jealous!
Of course I have the NAV and to spend another ~$2.5K would be stupid for me... but nonetheless.
The pictures look good but IM curious to see how the panelling for the NAV looks with the "velvet" plastic of the dash in other lighting.
Next time in the SF/SJ area IM definitely buying you a beer in return for a quick show & tell.
Kudos...
P.S. How's the Dension cradle work for you?


_Modified by Uriah at 11:15 AM 12-13-2004_


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

MDjak..I did a pricegrabber last night on just the nav unit and was surprised to find it for as low as $788. It has to be paired with a video display unit.
I did not get the OEM NAV and use my Ipaq with Co-Pilot on an Arkon mount. I am still looking for a good unit...most likely I will go for Magellan 700 or Garmin 2620...so less install issues and interference with the T-Regs electrical gremlins. 
Any thoughts from anyone - appreciated.
Cy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_WOW! Hands down the best/cleanest install I've seen here. Im jealous!
Of course I have the NAV and to spend another ~$2.5K would be stupid for me... but nonetheless.
The pictures look good but IM curious to see how the panelling for the NAV looks with the "velvet" plastic of the dash in other lighting.
Next time in the SF/SJ area IM definitely buying you a beer in return for a quick show & tell.
Kudos...
P.S. How's the Dension cradle work for you?

_Modified by Uriah at 11:15 AM 12-13-2004_

On Club Touareg he said the total installed price was about $8,000. http://forums.clubtouareg.com/ftopic2661.html 
So while this is a really nice installation, you pay for what you get, and you get what you pay for.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock is right...the $2500 may be only for the NAV ($800) and head unit with display ($1700)...all the extra displays, amps, speakers and custom installs - is the rest.
Cy


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*

I too did a search and found the combination system Jeff listed, P-NAV7015 and saw it as low as about $1,950. As far as I can tell it comes with the required display and audio head unit. What it does not come with of course are the additional amps/speakers. That's why I was asking my previous question.
What I'd really be interested in knowing is how much an installation would be w/o all the extra goodies, just P-NAV7015 setup. Ballpark figure.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_What I'd really be interested in knowing is how much an installation would be w/o all the extra goodies, just P-NAV7015 setup. Ballpark figure.

I would think that the installation would vary depending on which stereo you have now. If you had the base system, then it might be relatively easy for an installer to wire up to the existing system. But if you had the upgraded system (but not nav), then I guess that it would be more difficult as the installer would need to run wires to each speaker, bypassing the factory amp, because that is controlled by the OEM radio, which you would no longer have installed.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I would think that the installation would vary depending on which stereo you have now. If you had the base system, then it might be relatively easy for an installer to wire up to the existing system. But if you had the upgraded system (but not nav), then I guess that it would be more difficult as the installer would need to run wires to each speaker, bypassing the factory amp, because that is controlled by the OEM radio, which you would no longer have installed.

I have the most basic setup possible. Just the standard stereo w/o nav. I was sort of thinking the same thing in that it should be a relatively easy install because of the relative simplicity of the generic factory audio system. I have never done an aftermarket job with audio or navigation that's why I'm not too sure what to expect in terms of installation cost. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Kenwood Navigation and Stereo Pictures (Green-within-"V")*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green-within-"V"* »_nice install, What size are your rims and tires? If you don't mind how much did the rims and tires cost you?

Here are the specifications on the wheels and tires. Bought online from the Tirerack for $3,820.06 mounted balanced and delivered to CA.
Wheels: AT Italia Presa 22x10 (+60MM Offset) 
Tires: BFGoodrich g-Force T/A 285/35ZR22 
Sensors: Beru tpms 433mhz (hi-output) 
Valve Stems: Beru 43mm long valve stem


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_Jeff,
This may be a stupid question but can the Kenwood combo head unit you installed be operated with the factory audio setup w/o requiring additional gear like amps/speakers? In other words, could I just have the same head unit installed and run it on the existing speakers?

This head unit, as well as most other aftermarket head units with built in Amps, may be connected to your stock antenna, speakers, and factory harness with an adapter. 
Jeff


_Modified by themacnut at 10:29 AM 12-13-2004_


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_WOW! Hands down the best/cleanest install I've seen here. Im jealous!
Of course I have the NAV and to spend another ~$2.5K would be stupid for me... but nonetheless.
The pictures look good but IM curious to see how the panelling for the NAV looks with the "velvet" plastic of the dash in other lighting.
Next time in the SF/SJ area IM definitely buying you a beer in return for a quick show & tell.
Kudos...
P.S. How's the Dension cradle work for you?

_Modified by Uriah at 11:15 AM 12-13-2004_

The panel around the head unit is a good fit and good color match. Up close you can tell the difference, but it is close. The challenge for the installer was the matching the natural curve of the dash. He had to bend it several times to get the curve matched well.
The Dension cradle is by far the best iPod cradle I have used. I have tried several others, but none match this unit. Just drop the iPod in and go.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
On Club Touareg he said the total installed price was about $8,000. http://forums.clubtouareg.com/ftopic2661.html 
So while this is a really nice installation, you pay for what you get, and you get what you pay for. 

Spockcat,
I amended my original post to show the cost of the install (Yes, $8,000). My prior response on cost, was to a specific question on pricing of just the head and Nav units.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_I too did a search and found the combination system Jeff listed, P-NAV7015 and saw it as low as about $1,950. As far as I can tell it comes with the required display and audio head unit. What it does not come with of course are the additional amps/speakers. That's why I was asking my previous question.
What I'd really be interested in knowing is how much an installation would be w/o all the extra goodies, just P-NAV7015 setup. Ballpark figure.

That price is very close to what I paid for just those pieces as part of my install. You should be able to match that price with your local stereo shop who does good volume on Kenwood products. If you are using existing speakers, with a adapter for the antenna and VW harness, all the work should be behind the head unit (Plus the antenna install). Installation should be minimal cost (Less then $100) or free. Start with free installation with the stereo shop and work from there.
In all these scenario's being asked about, you will need to quote them through your local stereo shop for exact pricing. If you want to tackle the install yourself, you can visit a site such as Crutchfield.com to see what adapters you will need to complete the install. Their pricing on components is high, but you can at least see the different adapters required based on your setup.
Jeff


----------



## Hammerdog (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (themacnut)*

There is a company on ebay (Indo Audio) selling the Nav Unit (P-NAV7015 which includes the Kenwood DDX-7015 and the Kenwood KNA-DV4100 DVD Navigation unit) for $1749.00 plus $32.00 shipping. 
I have ordered from them in the past and they are legit company. They accept paypal and you can use your credit card for buyer protection. Of course, you would still need to find a good shop to install it.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Hammerdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hammerdog* »_There is a company on ebay (Indo Audio) selling the Nav Unit (P-NAV7015 which includes the Kenwood DDX-7015 and the Kenwood KNA-DV4100 DVD Navigation unit) for $1749.00 plus $32.00 shipping. 
I have ordered from them in the past and they are legit company. They accept paypal and you can use your credit card for buyer protection. Of course, you would still need to find a good shop to install it. 

Wow, that's definitely a great deal. Thanks for the heads-up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hammerdog (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

Here is the link for the P-NAV7015 on Indo Audio auction.....when i ordered from them last year, it took (5) working days to get my order....alittle longer than i like, but their prices were excellent and they have good ratings.....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=WDVW


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Hammerdog)*

Thanks Hammerdog!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_That is an excellent solution to the poor NAV system we are saddled with. I saw a similar one in Leweyb's car, but it's not as cleanly integrated as yours. Very nice. I'll bet the sound is awesome too. Try to make it to a rally in the east so we can see and hear it first hand.

Thats the new double din version of mine,nice


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (themacnut)*

WOW







. That makes me long for the days when I kept a car long enough to put in that kind of effort!







. I have to be happy with my Phatbox and subwoofer. Enjoy!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_MDjak..I did a pricegrabber last night on just the nav unit and was surprised to find it for as low as $788. It has to be paired with a video display unit.
I did not get the OEM NAV and use my Ipaq with Co-Pilot on an Arkon mount. I am still looking for a good unit...most likely I will go for Magellan 700 or Garmin 2620...so less install issues and interference with the T-Regs electrical gremlins. 
Any thoughts from anyone - appreciated.
Cy

Cy, I do have the oem nav and it does get me most places I need to go.
I purchased the Garmin IQ 3600, which my son adopted. Unfortunately, it has stopped talking, two times now, on two different units.
I just purchased the Magellan 700 on ebay from cartoys.com for my wife's Highlander for Christmas. It seems to be the best one out there for the price. I especially like the fact that the maps are preloaded, and it seems to have a cool 3d feature also. The new version 4.06 also has a 20 gig hard drive.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Have they added more preloaded data with that newest version? That's twice the HD capacity right?


----------



## nota1.8t (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

a lot of times a installer will charge more if you dont buy it from them to put it in your car.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (nota1.8t)*

I was charged 400 to pull the dvd nav from my last vehicle to the treg


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Thanks..that is good info!
Cy


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

I know it has the 48 states and Canada, which I believe the older firmware version had, but this one has new screen views, etc. I don't honestly know if the map base has been updated. 
And yes, it is twice the size of the old hard drive. I should have it by Thursday. Then my wife will have a better nav than me. It also comes free with lots of accessories, such as a carrying case, windshield mount, air vent mount, ac adapter.
After a search, cartoys.com seemed to be the most reliable site and the cheapest without having to rely on a rebate.
Yes, it does have updated maps and many other new features. Here is the link to the description.
http://www.magellangps.com/en/...d=334

_Modified by mdjak at 7:44 PM 12-14-2004_


_Modified by mdjak at 7:48 PM 12-14-2004_


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Cool, thanks for the update. I had really been considering getting the RoadMate 700. Now that it has been upgraded and updated it's even better. But, now that I've seen "themacnut" Kenwood setup I'm really leaning towards that system. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

If I had no NAV in my Egg, that's definitely the way I would go.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (mdjak)*

thats good, cuz basically you don't....lol j/k


----------



## VizStorm (Dec 27, 2003)

Jeff,
very nice install. Have you notied any rattles or noises since the install? That is always my concern with installing because you have to take so much of the car apart, then you have the sub rattling the car as well.


_Modified by VizStorm at 2:41 PM 12-22-2004_


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (VizStorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VizStorm* »_Jeff,
very nice install. Have you notied any rattles or noises since the install? That is always my concern with installing because you have to take so much of the car apart, then you have the sub rattling the car as well.

_Modified by VizStorm at 2:41 PM 12-22-2004_

Vizstorm,
No rattles so far. They did a very nice and thorough install making sure everything got back together. The Sub does "shake" the car, but no rattles.
Jeff


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

Awesome turn out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks great http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Gotta Be A Dub)*

kenwood makes a new model that has two cd/dvd slots, so you can leave you dvd for the maps, and play another dvd, or cd from the deck. Additionally, the same unit is made by alpine. But alpine offers the AINET interface for your ipod, it displays all the ipod datat on the touchscreen, it seems to be the way to go. 2500 plus about 200 for the ainet, less any amps and whatnot, not including installation.


----------



## skicross66 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

Is that a W7 cover over a W6? Heh


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (skicross66)*

Updated pictures in my original post of recessed head unit and custom faceplate.
Jeff


_Modified by themacnut at 9:50 PM 8-8-2005_


----------



## Treg_John (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Kenwood Navigation and Stereo Pictures (themacnut)*

Dude, it looks perfect now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Who made your custom face-plate? Also, when is someone going to make an adapter to link back to OEM VW Steering Wheel Controls? Shouldn't be that difficult to put such a component together.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Kenwood Navigation and Stereo Pictures (Treg_John)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Treg_John* »_Dude, it looks perfect now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Who made your custom face-plate? Also, when is someone going to make an adapter to link back to OEM VW Steering Wheel Controls? Shouldn't be that difficult to put such a component together.

AMS Car Stereo made the faceplate. They started with a single DIN unit and cut and fiberglassed it. I doubt they would make another one. It took them quite a while.
Steering wheel controls would be nice but are not a must have for me. I would settle for volume control buttons as the iPod I use directly.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Bar none, best install I've seen in a Treg... VW couldnt have made it better....
Seriously... They had their shot and came up with a NAV from the days of the caveman...


----------



## nateburch (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Jeff,
That looks amazing. One question... how is the radio reception for that unit? Every Kenwood I ever had got the worst radio reception ever.......


----------



## LLB (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Kenwood Navigation and Stereo Pictures (themacnut)*

Nice work. Did the volt meter's reading change or were there any other quirks that emerged from the installation?
Now, to rain on the party, the Sirius and GPS antennas look like crap. For $8k, they could have at least ran the wires straight along the roof and used the black rubber covers to hold the wires in place. But, money doesn't go as far these days.








Do you have any pics which show how the Sirius/GPS wires enter the car? I'm curious to see a good location for my Sirius antenna to enter without causing any damage.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (nateburch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nateburch* »_Jeff,
That looks amazing. One question... how is the radio reception for that unit? Every Kenwood I ever had got the worst radio reception ever.......

With the iPod and Sirius, I hardly ever listen to the radio anymore. The same stations I used to listen to come in about the same as before.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Kenwood Navigation and Stereo Pictures (LLB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LLB* »_Nice work. Did the volt meter's reading change or were there any other quirks that emerged from the installation? 

No. If I run the stereo with the car off, it only takes about 15 seconds for the "Consumer Electronics Switching Off" message on the MFI. Other then then that, no changes.

_Quote, originally posted by *LLB* »_Now, to rain on the party, the Sirius and GPS antennas look like crap. For $8k, they could have at least ran the wires straight along the roof and used the black rubber covers to hold the wires in place. But, money doesn't go as far these days.









I am afraid you get to blame me for that. My choice on where the antenna's were placed. My last install had the GPS antenna on the right front dash. I hated looking at it all the time. I really don't notice them anymore. I guess with a little more thought, they could be placed better. But then you would see more of the wires. See the picture below.

_Quote, originally posted by *LLB* »_Do you have any pics which show how the Sirius/GPS wires enter the car? I'm curious to see a good location for my Sirius antenna to enter without causing any damage.

Here it is. No drilling required.


----------



## LLB (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Kenwood Navigation and Stereo Pictures (themacnut)*

Thanks for the pic, I was thinking of that location through the hinge. Are there any gaskets or seals to cross?


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Kenwood Navigation and Stereo Pictures (LLB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LLB* »_Thanks for the pic, I was thinking of that location through the hinge. Are there any gaskets or seals to cross?

I don't think so, but I was not there when they ran the cables. No leaks or any other issues.


----------



## LLB (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Kenwood Navigation and Stereo Pictures (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_
I don't think so, but I was not there when they ran the cables. No leaks or any other issues.

Great, thanks for the info.


----------



## supertouareg (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Heyy Jeff! very impressive set up for your cars navi. anywayy i'm looking to set up my car to have a navigation system plus the rear back up camera. (wife still has difficulty parking). Do i have to fabricate that plastic cover for the LCD screen up front? Is there any other wayy as here i nsingapore we dont really have these sort of custom made covers!! 
Thanks Joel


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (supertouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *supertouareg* »_Heyy Jeff! very impressive set up for your cars navi. anywayy i'm looking to set up my car to have a navigation system plus the rear back up camera. (wife still has difficulty parking). Do i have to fabricate that plastic cover for the LCD screen up front? Is there any other wayy as here i nsingapore we dont really have these sort of custom made covers!! 
Thanks Joel

Joel,
The fascia plate, or the cover around the screen, has been the hardest item to frabricate and make fit right. I like the look of the in dash screen, but this has been a huge challenge. No one is making a plate for this model or any other double din units that I researched. If you don't have someone local that can fabricate it for you, you may want to choose the single DIN flip out model. Scosche makes a single DIN fascia plate for this design.
Good luck,
Jeff (themacnut)


----------



## supertouareg (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (themacnut)*

thanks! I will look around!  Singapore isnt a country where you need a navi, main purpose is the back up camera, as its tight here at parking lots, unlike the states. I was there not to long ago for my daughters graduation, and we rented a jeep grand cherokee 4.7 laredo. the newest model, and it was SOO easy to park there cause the lots were wide! here, the carparks, especially the multi story car parks are soo narrow that its really really hard to park. 
My 500 SEC merc is longer than the touareg so its not a problem for me length wise, but my wife used to drive an E220 which was much shorter and narrow! thus it makes her real nervous.!
Thanks again!


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (supertouareg)*

Joel, how about something like this.
http://www.commandocaralarms.c...=1487


----------



## supertouareg (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Thats a good idea! thanks alot macnut!! appreciate it


----------

